# Site recommendations.... please



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've two exhibitions to attend over the next few months. One I've got sorted a site for near to the National Agricultural Exhibition Venue in Stoneleigh where I can leave the MH and commute by Motorbike, however I'm looking for a similar one for the NEC..... trouble is I'll be there this Wednesday and I'm struggling a little bit..... any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation

Andrew


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Kingsbury water Park may be open it is a C&CC site.
Or try this list

here's a map showing all sites within 10 miles of the NEC http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/calcdist.asp?md=10&l=52.452243&lg=-1.715069


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi
We stayed here for the motor home show
about 4 miles away
D. G. Hammon, Cooperage Farm, Old Rd, Meriden, Coventry CV7 7JP [Tel:~01676 523493] Pt 6ac lawned, quiet, wc, h & c, shwr, open all year, 
Alan H


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> Kingsbury water Park may be open it is a C&CC site.
> Or try this list
> 
> here's a map showing all sites within 10 miles of the NEC http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/calcdist.asp?md=10&l=52.452243&lg=-1.715069


Hi

Kingsbury Water Park is open all year...just checked in my book :lol:

Doug


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

We normally stay at Kingsbury Water Park C&CC site. If you're not a C&CC member rather than pay the additonal non-member fee you could consider http://www.marstoncaravanpark.co.uk/


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks all....

Think I'd better join the C&CC along with the CC for things like this.

I'll give the Meriden site a call tomorrow to see if there is room there.

This place is really great, hope I can start to contribute to help others.

Andrew


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I used to attend the National Agricultural Exhibition Venue in Stoneleigh on a trade stand. Our stand builders used to stay on site. This was about 10 years ago, so not sure if you can still do it. The stand builders used to refer to it as "Carry on Camping"...as everything they ever asked for was at leats a 1£ :lol:

Doug


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

Have used Somers Wood campsite in the past when visiting NEC. It's only about 5 minutes drive fromm exhibition centre. 

It's on the map posted in an earlier post - the yellow pushpin nearest NEC

David


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

Two years ago I used the camper and stayed on the hard standing near to the halls for free with free electric hook up... along with about 20 other units.

Last year I had presumed to do the same, though they had introduced a site booking system and had a designated Camp area (about 15 minutes walk from the halls) which turned out to be a very waterlogged field with temp Electricity supply and all for the very (un)reasonable cost of over £20 per night.... it was the only time that I have ever (touch wood) been stuck with even the crawl mats beaten, had to be pulled off by a 4x4.

Hence why this year I've booked a CL nearby.

When I've been to the Messe in Dusseldorf on a number of occasions (and not for the Motorhome show either) we've had no problems at all overnight parking and enjoying the company of other MHers.... why do we have to be so greedy in this country?

Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Guess we are on about the Autosport show, next week ??

I have stayed on site before, but must be 4 / 5 years ago now, but no needed to stay over since,, just squeezing extra cash until the pips squeak !! 
:evil:


----------

